# Ninja Robot Monkey Vs. Ninja Pirate Zombie Robot!



## tellville (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, Theognome brought on an very important dilemma in the Ninja Robot Monkey thread that all Puritans need to grapple with. Who would win, the Ninja Robot Monkey or the Ninja Pirate Zombie Robot!:







VS.


----------

